# 2005 NISSAN Altima won't start. Please help! VIDEO



## lasor (Jan 16, 2017)

I stopped at a stoplight in traffic, the engine shook for a second, then turned off. The SES, oil, and battery lights all came on at once and the engine would not restart. I had the car towed to my driveway where it is parked now. I tried cleaning the cam sensor and tested the battery and they both checked out. My serpentine belt is old and slightly cracked but intact, so I don't think that is the problem. The gas gauge hasn't ever worked properly and sometimes tells me the gas tank is a quarter full when it is empty. I put extra gas in just in case, but the engine still won't start and the dash lights are still on. 
Reference video:coming soon because this forum doesn't allow links.


----------



## lasor (Jan 16, 2017)

EXTREMELY FRUSTRATED WITH THIS WEBSITE DISALLOWING MY REFERENCE VIDEO!!!!!!


----------



## lasor (Jan 16, 2017)

YOUTUBE / watch?v=c-tGXD1b41E


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Try spraying carb cleaner into the intake and then try to start. If it does start, it would suggest a fuel delivery issue. If it doesn't, then check for spark to the plugs. Don't forget, you also have a crank position sensor. Checking for trouble codes might also help determine what is wrong.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sorry you are so frustrated, but the reason you need to make a minimum number of posts in order to put a link, is because this forum was being abused by payed posters creating new profiles and putting up non stop links to sport betting sites. Sadly, as happens with so many things in our world, a small group who seek to exploit things for their own ends, ruins things for others.


----------



## lasor (Jan 16, 2017)

UPDATE
looks like the gasket plugs were leaky. I'm looking for a replacement crankshaft sensor currently. I think a tube piece broke and was wondering if anyone could identify it. youtube.com/watch?v=P7Su1_FAJck


----------



## lasor (Jan 16, 2017)

lasor said:


> UPDATE
> looks like the gasket plugs were leaky. I'm looking for a replacement crankshaft sensor currently. I think a tube piece broke and was wondering if anyone could identify it. youtube.com/watch?v=P7Su1_FAJck


LOOKS LIKE it's part of the cover and it just popped off. Anyone know a way to fix it? Or do I need to buy a new cover altogether? Also, there was no seal on the cover, just metal on metal.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

The nissan kit number to order at dealer parts counter is as follows
B3731-6N21A

contains new crank and camshaft sensors. Cheaper than even buying one separately.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

LOOKS LIKE it's part of the cover and it just popped off. Anyone know a way to fix it? Or do I need to buy a new cover altogether? Also, there was no seal on the cover, just metal on metal.

I think that is the remnants of your egr valve.


----------



## lasor (Jan 16, 2017)

quadraria10 said:


> The nissan kit number to order at dealer parts counter is as follows
> B3731-6N21A
> 
> contains new crank and camshaft sensors. Cheaper than even buying one separately.


I purchased these parts. aAre they interchangable? they look identical to me?


----------



## lasor (Jan 16, 2017)

UPDATE: replaced cam/crankshaft sensors, spark plugs, and new gasket cover because the tube on the back popped off. Altima seems to be running okay. I will post here if there are anymore problems. Thank you for your help, community!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Glad you got her running better. Did you replace the exhaust gas re-circulation valve (EGR valve)?. I am sure that is the part that you busted when you removed your engine cover


----------



## lasor (Jan 16, 2017)

MORE ISSUES.





I'm totally lost. Could this be an issue with the wiring connected to the sensors being shorted out? I've replaced all the sensors and spark plugs, cleaned the battery.


----------



## lasor (Jan 16, 2017)

quadraria10 said:


> Glad you got her running better. Did you replace the exhaust gas re-circulation valve (EGR valve)?. I am sure that is the part that you busted when you removed your engine cover


Yeah, it was attached to the new gasket cover. Maybe that is the issue again? See reference video I just posted.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

wow a response nine months later... you appear to have a malfunction code, as it looks like your indicator light is on in the dash. I would get that read first thing. I doubt the problem is your valve cover.


----------

